# I finished...



## Amidala (Jun 7, 2005)

Revenge of the sith in 2 days....TWO DAYS PEOPLE
Not that I am addicted ti the ps2 or anything


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 8, 2005)

Nooo...not at all


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 8, 2005)

Somebody needs a job - damn lay about!!!  Congrats sweety!!!


----------



## Earos (Jun 8, 2005)

I finished it in about the same time... The movie was kinda disapppointing though...

Have you unlocked the deathstar bonus?


----------



## Alia (Jun 8, 2005)

8 year old finished this game in a weeks time...


----------



## McMurphy (Jun 11, 2005)

Alia said:
			
		

> 8 year old finished this game in a weeks time...


 
Not that the eight year old's time is easy to beat. I wish I still had the mad video games skills I once did in my childhood years. 


Great to see that you came back up to the surface, Amidala. I had a similar "I-dare-not-blink-until-I-have-conquered" experience with the game Final Fantasy IX, or, date myself terribly, Super Mario Bros. 3. I actually got in trouble with my parents back then for beating the game the day after Christmas because they felt I had ruined my gift. 

What other games have people been absolutely addicted to and, like new age zealots, had played and played until there was no more game left to play?


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 12, 2005)

i finished sw revenge of the sith in 13 hours. and i also completed both the kotors (knights of the old republic) in 24 hours. the only game i am unable to finish is morrowind which i have been playing for years.


----------



## Azash (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah, only because you spend all of your time in game-station eradius


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 13, 2005)

they have never played any of these games in gamestation. i own all of these. but i do spend most of my time there.


----------



## Azash (Jun 13, 2005)

Exactly


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 13, 2005)

is there some point to this? at least i dont have to spend most of my time in school like some of us


----------



## Azash (Jun 13, 2005)

no you spend it in a run down college


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 13, 2005)

hey i never wanted to be in bersham, but i got an interview on the 17th for my next course in grove park


----------



## Azash (Jun 13, 2005)

cool.


----------



## Alia (Jun 17, 2005)

> Not that the eight year old's time is easy to beat. I wish I still had the mad video games skills I once did in my childhood years.


 Hahahaha... I wish I had his gaming skills, but I think it helps when one has OCD, out of school with no responsiblities other than picking up his room (and just a note, if the room is picked up and you spend all your time in front of the game, then it stays clean). He stayed very focused on that game until he finished it... but he does this with each of his new games too and if he can't finish them, he has me sell them.  
I remember playing the 'Atari' for hours on end when I was a kid and was the best in the whole town. Note: I was the only one in the whole town with a game system too. 
Last game I finished with N64 Zelda: Orina of Time, actually took me some time and help to get through it. And that was the last game I played.


----------



## Calis (Jun 18, 2005)

RoTS is actually a fairly decent game, i had heard bad reviews about it, but i like that they made the fighting system in the same way they did in the lord of the rings.

But I am stuck on Mustafar, I know what to do but for some reason it aint working, you have to throw your sabre over a lava pit to hit the cables to allow the bridge to cross (as Anakin) but it can never reach and nothing else works.
Its annoying me big time.


----------

